# Hot And Cold Faucet For The Camp Kitchen



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We just finished the installation of a hot/cold faucet in the camp kitchen of our 28BHS. The trailer did not have a faucet from the factory.
Pictures can be found here. Comments on the picture site are always welcome too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work indeed!!!!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice work indeed!!!!


Thanks! We do most cooking outside the trailer and thus most of the cleanup is done out there too. We had tried a variety of things from heating water on a campfire to a water hose hooked to a "Y" at the campground water supply. This should simplify things a bit.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

So did you spray the kids or what?????

Nice job, I have not seen it mounted on the bottom. Mine is on the back wall just above where you put yours. I still need to put an outside shower in too. I have a good spot just no guts to cut a hole in the camper wall....


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> So did you spray the kids or what?????
> 
> Nice job, I have not seen it mounted on the bottom. Mine is on the back wall just above where you put yours. I still need to put an outside shower in too. I have a good spot just no guts to cut a hole in the camper wall....


Yes, I must say I let 'em have it.....but only with a very fine misty spray. It was well into the 90's so they were more than willing participants.

I understand about cutting holes in a perfectly sound wall! I could only do this knowing some trailers came with a faucet in the vicinity of my mounting location. The trailer has the outside shower but it is on the left, rear area. We used it for a while to do the cooking and eating clean up duties. Thanks for the "nice job" compliment!!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We have a broken faucet that I need to replace, but I've been had trouble locating one that would allow for the brass fitting. Where did you get the parts you used? Great installation by the way


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

OBcanOB said:


> We have a broken faucet that I need to replace, but I've been had trouble locating one that would allow for the brass fitting. Where did you get the parts you used? Great installation by the way


We got the set up from THIS company. I don't know if this is what you are looking for or if they might have what you need but check 'em out. Great customer service too! 
Thanks for the compliment


----------

